# Tell me about the belly!



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 24, 2006)

I've met breast men, leg men, ass men.....seems there's a body part for everyone! But little garners the rapturous enthusiasm that the belly does in this community! Tiny pot bellies, a bit of pudge, to enormous globes of jiggly blubber....one belly, split bellies, round high and firm, hanging and soft....we love to fill it, we love to see it swell! 







I love the swell of my belly, I love it's heft and bounce and fullness 

Tell me what you love about bellies too!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> I've met breast men, leg men, ass men.....seems there's a body part for everyone! But little garners the rapturous enthusiasm that the belly does in this community! Tiny pot bellies, a bit of pudge, to enormous globes of jiggly blubber....one belly, split bellies, round high and firm, hanging and soft....we love to fill it, we love to see it swell!
> 
> I love the swell of my belly, I love it's heft and bounce and fullness
> 
> Tell me what you love about bellies too!



I have a love/hate relationship with mine, lol. I love how soft and bouncy and warm it is. I love how I can stop my boyfriend in his tracks with it. I like the attention it get me in my group. I love how goddess-like I feel.

I hate the social implications of it. I hate the health issues that have brought me to my size and I hate the health issues my size brings. I hate not being able to keep up with normal sized people...or hell even bbws, lol. I hate not fitting into establishment seating...etc.

For the most part, I am used to being fat...and I have always had a belly. Since I was a little girl I remember playing and patting my belly...and not ina sexual way...like my belly was my own personal healing stone or something.

I have met many belly men....and most of them would tell you that it isn't the size of belly that makes them look twice...it's the way the girl/woman who has the belly carries it. 

All in all...I love my belly. Wish it was smaller....but I do love the flesh that enters the room before I do. I also love how my belly forms an upside down heart, lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

My belly is like a healing stone too. I find myself touching it like a security blanket at times, absently squeezing it's flesh while I'm working. Really soft and mushy, most times I love my belly to pieces and it seems she loves me right back.

Eh, it gives me hell too. It's so frontally heavy that it puts a strain on my back. I don't have back problems but I can feel the fatigue of having to heft my belly around everywhere. Also I find that clothes don't lay right on me sometimes. I think, "This dress would look great on me if only...." 

At work I made all the ladies in my department nearly spit out their coffee when I made a sly joke re: my belly. One woman was reading out loud from her AARP magazine about how in the future a person will have to set aside $250,000 just to pay for their out of pocket prescription drugs after retirement and I mumbled, "Good thing I'm going to drop dead of a massive heart attack at 52 so I don't have to worry about it." (The same woman read me something about my increased chances for a heart attack just the week previous. I love scaring the crap out of those old biddies.)


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 24, 2006)

Lilly! This is off topic but I just figured out how to find out who gives me rep...Thanks for the compliments on my knitting! 

You should finish your projects, knitting is one of the few things that keeps me sane!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm actually a new knitter! I've finished a couple of scarves and I'm working on my first sweater but I'm doing it freestyle without a pattern. Do you know of where to find knitting patterns for super sizes?? The sweaters you made look pretty complicated. In the photo in my profile I'm wearing a scarf I finished last fall.



PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Lilly! This is off topic but I just figured out how to find out who gives me rep...Thanks for the compliments on my knitting!
> 
> You should finish your projects, knitting is one of the few things that keeps me sane!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My belly is like a healing stone too. I find myself touching it like a security blanket at times, absently squeezing it's flesh while I'm working. Really soft and mushy, most times I love my belly to pieces and it seems she loves me right back.
> 
> Eh, it gives me hell too. It's so frontally heavy that it puts a strain on my back. I don't have back problems but I can feel the fatigue of having to heft my belly around everywhere. Also I find that clothes don't lay right on me sometimes. I think, "This dress would look great on me if only...."
> 
> At work I made all the ladies in my department nearly spit out their coffee when I made a sly joke re: my belly. One woman was reading out loud from her AARP magazine about how in the future a person will have to set aside $250,000 just to pay for their out of pocket prescription drugs after retirement and I mumbled, "Good thing I'm going to drop dead of a massive heart attack at 52 so I don't have to worry about it." (The same woman read me something about my increased chances for a heart attack just the week previous. I love scaring the crap out of those old biddies.)




LMAO...you made my lol too. I'm always saying shit like that...when people are like blah blah future crap blah blah...and Im like well, ya know...Im fat..and everyone thinks I will be dead by then so who cares.

The weird thing though....if being fat is soooo terrible....why are we living longer and getting healthier? I'm not saying Im the poster child for healthy fat folks...Im not..was at 400 though

Anyways....yeah I carry mine in the front too. ALL of it, lol. Aint got no junk in the trunk....I have jelly in the belly, lol.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm actually a new knitter! I've finished a couple of scarves and I'm working on my first sweater but I'm doing it freestyle without a pattern. Do you know of where to find knitting patterns for super sizes?? The sweaters you made look pretty complicated. In the photo in my profile I'm wearing a scarf I finished last fall.


Lilly-

Go ahead and join www.ample-knitters.com, a fabulous resource for fluffy knitters....lots of assistance and support and tips on finding plus sized patterns as well as upsizing existing ones.

I wear a 50 - 54 finished chest measurment and I find it fairly easy to find patterns I like in my size. Adrienne Vittadini ALWAYS includes sizes of at least 48 - 50" in her pattens and they can easily be upsized.

Also there is inexpensive knitting software that can be used to upsize any pattern!

So as not to hijack this whole thread, email me for more info 

~ Debi


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

lol..is it possible to highjack your own thread? lol...too cute.

I want to hear what the guys like about bellys...as well as more women, I know we can't be the only women who like our fleshy front sides!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

Might be that we're the only people sitting at home on a Saturday night with nothing to do.  

By the way, it is wild how we're living longer now than ever isn't it? I really think doctors/scientists can't see the forest for the trees on this one.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Might be that we're the only people sitting at home on a Saturday night with nothing to do.
> 
> By the way, it is wild how we're living longer now than ever isn't it? I really think doctors/scientists can't see the forest for the trees on this one.




Yeah well this town I am in now....you are either at the bar...or home, lol. And my sweetie is hella days away in the UK...so here I sit.... Im having fun though

And yeah...Dr's are on crack...I swear. The healthiest people in my uneducated opinion are those around 200ish, lol. I mean those are the fat skinny people who are worried the most about dieting (in my experience, lol, trying not to generalise). I wish I had more umph to research and fight the fight...but I was into activism for a while...and ya know...it ages a person and can make you really cynical...at least it did me. And it wasn't just fat activism...it was all sorts.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah well this town I am in now....you are either at the bar...or home, lol. And my sweetie is hella days away in the UK...so here I sit.... Im having fun though
> 
> And yeah...Dr's are on crack...I swear. The healthiest people in my uneducated opinion are those around 200ish, lol. I mean those are the fat skinny people who are worried the most about dieting (in my experience, lol, trying not to generalise). I wish I had more umph to research and fight the fight...but I was into activism for a while...and ya know...it ages a person and can make you really cynical...at least it did me. And it wasn't just fat activism...it was all sorts.



A new reason to be cynical, here's a tale of horror:

Years ago there was this roly poly man in a captain's uniform who used to run this New Aged, Holistic mansion/school that would house singers for the summer. (I'm a choral singer) We saw him every year and then one year he wasn't there. Everyone was looking for him but I spotted him right away. He was a skinny petite little sprite in white shorts and boat sneakers. He'd shaved his beard, he looked fabulous. Everyone was amazed and remarked on his dramatic weight loss and how wonderful and healthy he was. (giving me the silent *nudge nudge* to follow his lead of course)

Anyway, I later found out he was doing Atkins. Not hard to surmise actually. He stayed svelte for years, lean and muscular until one year he started to become pudgy again. You didn't see him around as often and later I learned that the man had kidney failure. The story was that the Atkins diet had put a strain on his kidneys and he was told to stop immediately. He was on the list for a kidney donation and a good friend volunteered his. The man survived the surgery but died a day later from a cerebral hemorrhage. The mansion folded and is no more.

Now everyone is like, "Stay away from atkins, bla bla bla..." It's like having one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel all the time.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 24, 2006)

Not to disrupt this august meeting of the "Sisters of the Belly" with a male presence, but I do have some significant wisdoms on this matter. As an archetypal fat holy man (size 58) and divine fool; at that, I know that the belly is _the _place of power and baraka, prana, vril, orgone and chi...different words from different cultures for the same thing...the life force...fat holy folk use their bellies like storage batteries or orgone accumulators, holding vast reservoirs of healing force. Miss BigBellySSBBW...I know that you have an atomic energy type thing going on with your lifeforce...it radiates! It may be coincidental that to celebrate my 55th birthday and my assumption of the dedicated holy life, that I am starting a teaching thread on the BHM board...devoted to the tantric arts of the belly! How timely! :bow: I will be sure to mention the vastly obese Swami Trilinga from India...he had miraculous powers because of his "storage battery".....not despite it...
(Note Hermetic/alchemical tattoos on my own belly...they are there for good reason.) :bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Not to disrupt this august meeting of the "Sisters of the Belly" with a male presence




Oh silly man! This isn't a sisters thing....is it? *looks around* lol.

Your wisdom is well respected and loved=)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh silly man! This isn't a sisters thing....is it? *looks around* lol.
> 
> Your wisdom is well respected and loved=)



Hear hear!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> A new reason to be cynical, here's a tale of horror:
> 
> Years ago there was this roly poly man in a captain's uniform who used to run this New Aged, Holistic mansion/school that would house singers for the summer. (I'm a choral singer) We saw him every year and then one year he wasn't there. Everyone was looking for him but I spotted him right away. He was a skinny petite little sprite in white shorts and boat sneakers. He'd shaved his beard, he looked fabulous. Everyone was amazed and remarked on his dramatic weight loss and how wonderful and healthy he was. (giving me the silent *nudge nudge* to follow his lead of course)
> 
> ...





Yeah the persuasion to jump on the adkins thing was hard. My whole family was doing it. At the time I happened to be polo vegitarian....rarely ate meat and when I did it was chicken, turkey, or tuna. I'm glad I avoided it...they are all fat again anyways, lol. I was trying the whole SBD thing but my blood sugar crashed (59 two hours after eating large meal, lol) I just want to lose 100 pounds and I would call it good....but it is so hard to not fall into quick fixes...that could end up shortening my life more than being 500+lbs will.


----------



## missaf (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent soap box discussion, most sane discussion here thus far


----------



## Obesus (Jun 24, 2006)

Seeing as how you are absolutely correct here, I feel it would be my duty then to inject some Holy-man/divine fool sort of absurdity on the mystical and sacred powers of the humble tater....but that would just hijack the thread to a place where few have dared to tread!  So, I won't do it.
Taters do tend amplify the powers of the belly when taken in no small quantity, though! :bow:  
Swami Jalananda (sanskrit for "Joy through union with food") :eat1: 



missaf said:


> Excellent soap box discussion, most sane discussion here thus far


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2006)

missaf said:


> Excellent soap box discussion, most sane discussion here thus far



I agree! Haven't even seen the words "hypocrite," "your side" or "moron" used once. 

And to keep it on topic, I was fat but pretty belly-less until about ten years ago when mine just sort of "popped" during a weight gain. Until then I'd mostly just been wide and flat. It took some time to get used to. The only time I really appreciate it though is when it takes on a certain kind of motion. Yes, that one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 24, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Seeing as how you are absolutely correct here, I feel it would be my duty then to inject some Holy-man/divine fool sort of absurdity on the mystical and sacred powers of the humble tater....but that would just hijack the thread to a place where few have dared to tread!  So, I won't do it.
> Taters do tend amplify the powers of the belly when taken in no small quantity, though! :bow:
> Swami Jalananda (sanskrit for "Joy through union with food") :eat1:



Taters are on the menu for dinner tomorrow night. Rosted onion and garlic red potatos with black pepper. Soothe the soul, cleans the blood and infuse the breath with noxious potency. My favorite!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Seeing as how you are absolutely correct here, I feel it would be my duty then to inject some Holy-man/divine fool sort of absurdity on the mystical and sacred powers of the humble tater....but that would just hijack the thread to a place where few have dared to tread!  So, I won't do it.
> Taters do tend amplify the powers of the belly when taken in no small quantity, though! :bow:
> Swami Jalananda (sanskrit for "Joy through union with food") :eat1:




Oh yes, I found this out many years ago....carbs, do the belly build...esp when you are insulin resistant, lol. But living off of bacon sounds like personal hell to me, lol (I dont care for pork much) Although from the many books I have read....ingesting carbs with protien works out much better. I have always told people if they want to grow the belly...then just eat a carb filled diet


----------



## Obesus (Jun 25, 2006)

That I have been vegetarian for 36 years and my weight has been just amazingly stable...despite vast carb-age...the veggies tend to balance it out or something...but my weight hasn't changed in years and years. My belly has started dropping quite a bit...gravity has to take over at some point, after all!  and it has become significantly softer just recently...it used to be very firm...ohmigosh..maybe it is that mythical "male menopause" or something like that? Groovy!  Living off bacon does sound somehow just not like a good idea at all....meh!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh yes, I found this out many years ago....carbs, do the belly build...esp when you are insulin resistant, lol. But living off of bacon sounds like personal hell to me, lol (I dont care for pork much) Although from the many books I have read....ingesting carbs with protien works out much better. I have always told people if they want to grow the belly...then just eat a carb filled diet


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Obesus said:


> That I have been vegetarian for 36 years and my weight has been just amazingly stable...despite vast carb-age...the veggies tend to balance it out or something...but my weight hasn't changed in years and years. My belly has started dropping quite a bit...gravity has to take over at some point, after all!  and it has become significantly softer just recently...it used to be very firm...ohmigosh..maybe it is that mythical "male menopause" or something like that? Groovy!  Living off bacon does sound somehow just not like a good idea at all....meh!




I have found that everytime I lose weight...my belly drops lower...and then when I gain it just fills out more...and seeing as I have been on diets since I was 2....well thats a lot of losing and gaining...thus I now have a goddess plus sized belly, lol. Oh well...Im cute.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 25, 2006)

That just sounds like the food of the gods! Why, oh why, do I live in such a heathen and tasteless city where they do not understand good food???? Errrr....oh...I suppose they do, but I would _much_ rather be over at your house for dins tomorrow evening! :bow: 



LillyBBBW said:


> Taters are on the menu for dinner tomorrow night. Rosted onion and garlic red potatos with black pepper. Soothe the soul, cleans the blood and infuse the breath with noxious potency. My favorite!


----------



## Obesus (Jun 25, 2006)

It knoweth no bounds, nor can it be circumscibed by the very Moon and stars, methinks! (Shakesperean mood over here in Frisco tonight!) The belly is decidedly goddess-esque and marveleux!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have found that everytime I lose weight...my belly drops lower...and then when I gain it just fills out more...and seeing as I have been on diets since I was 2....well thats a lot of losing and gaining...thus I now have a goddess plus sized belly, lol. Oh well...Im cute.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jun 25, 2006)

This may not be an estrogen only meeting of the Belly Feminine but I have to say I'm soooo tickled! This was my first thread started by me (since this new forum) and we're at TWO pages    

You go Belly Afficianodos!

~Debi


----------



## Obesus (Jun 25, 2006)

...positively presented and creatively thought-out! Kudos for a fun and enlightening thread! Huzzah! :bow: 
I think that there is a lot to say about the belly and that few have really plumbed the depths...errrr...widths...errrr....rotundities...I mean profundities...awww you know what I mean...thanks!



PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> This may not be an estrogen only meeting of the Belly Feminine but I have to say I'm soooo tickled! This was my first thread started by me (since this new forum) and we're at TWO pages
> 
> You go Belly Afficianodos!
> 
> ~Debi


----------



## benblueice009 (Sep 8, 2006)

im a bit l8 joinin the convo but bck 2 subject im a belly guy and i think one of the best things is when a gal wheres a pair of hipsters, low riders (w/e u call them) and then when she walks see her belly sway when she walks :shocked: 

not a gd idea when workin on till 2 have quick peek only 2 4get 2 keep clear when the till opens :doh:

other than that the feel is gr8 :wubu: 

althou i do have question...... if a gal is pair shape would eatin carbs help her turn in2 apple as it where.... i kno the dieting would but thats hardly fair on the her


----------



## love dubh (Sep 8, 2006)

How does one get an ass? I'd like one. Hips are nice, too. Anyone have some to lend?


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Geeze, you want hips? Take mine! Even when I was bone thin (with the help of Weight Watchers) I was a size and a half bigger on bottom. 

Now, since I've pudged up QUITE a bit, my belly has plumped and I'm only 11 iinches smaller than my hips. Like the way standard women are supposed to be, if you read the measurements in clothes catalogues.

Got any belly or midriff bulges to trade?

Luv, Weej:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh boyl This is my week to cultivate pudge, and I do want to grow my belly, Do Gummi bears count as carbs. they are about 450:eat1: :eat2: Cal a bag, and I can down a whole bag without feeling overstuffed.

Or are potatoe chips better. I love the garlic and Onion kind, and the barbeque kind, provided they are not too spicy!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 10, 2006)

That everyone has a slightly different metabolism and it is a judicious mixture of carbs, with a touch of some fats and sugars that seems to work best for most folks...but you always need to add in them greens and salads and such! When I had medical tests a couple of years ago, the heart folks were astounded that I have perfect coronary arteries...which for any man 55 years old is amazing...but I am size XXXL and weigh over 300 pounds! They were all hmmming and hawing a lot! I have been vegetarian most of my life and that probably helps...virtually no animal fats..but I do the long slow gain with mostly carbs, like pasta and taters enlivened by some dressings or heart healthy oils! I think a week is just barely time to warm up, but have fun...the carb and comfort-food stuffing is what I enjoy the most...it just feels warm and fuzzy! Chips are awfully salty...I recommend staying away from salty food..if you want a quicker gain, a short run of sweets, like cakes or pies are probably more productive....



Weejee said:


> Oh boyl This is my week to cultivate pudge, and I do want to grow my belly, Do Gummi bears count as carbs. they are about 450:eat1: :eat2: Cal a bag, and I can down a whole bag without feeling overstuffed.
> 
> Or are potatoe chips better. I love the garlic and Onion kind, and the barbeque kind, provided they are not too spicy!


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, tonight I'm having a salad with chickpeas and beets and lots of dressing. Meat loaf. And some potoat chips if I'm not full. I don't go for the "stuffed" feeling. Ewwww heartburn--no thanky!

Candy is always a joy. I ate lots of gummi bears today!:eat1: :eat2: 

Weej


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah! This was me until this year and more than a few pounds that I put on. When I was thinner, my hips were 21.5 inches bigger than my waist, I was a total pear. Now, that I've gained weight, my hips are 12 inches bigger the way it is "supposed to be", now, I'm more hourglassed.



Weejee said:


> Geeze, you want hips? Take mine! Even when I was bone thin (with the help of Weight Watchers) I was a size and a half bigger on bottom.
> 
> Now, since I've pudged up QUITE a bit, my belly has plumped and I'm only 11 iinches smaller than my hips. Like the way standard women are supposed to be, if you read the measurements in clothes catalogues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weejee (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine's growing, but I wanna make sure the fat goes there, and not to my hips and thighs. (Boring):eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 12, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> I've met breast men, leg men, ass men.....seems there's a body part for everyone! But little garners the rapturous enthusiasm that the belly does in this community! Tiny pot bellies, a bit of pudge, to enormous globes of jiggly blubber....one belly, split bellies, round high and firm, hanging and soft....we love to fill it, we love to see it swell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is really just my general thoughts on tummies.


Tummies are a definite piece of the puzzle that is what I admire physically on a woman.

I like stomach pudge a little more than a lack of. Mainly because I had no attraction towards that area until I started admiring fat woman.

I always use to find myself looking for flesh sticking out. It was something I hunted for as a teenager.

Now I am restrained. That doesn't mean I don't like every now and then  . It just doesn't consume me  .

Rolls are nice. 

A belly that is large without rolls is nice too.

A nice tummy is something I admire on a large woman. A lack of one doesn't phase me. I usually consider a flat or ripped tummy to be "Ok," and I don't infatuate myself with that area unless it is exceptional to me.

There is my little insight.

Jiggling is nice too by the way . This is usually a given though.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 14, 2006)

Today I felt the first signs of new pudge--on my midriff! I'm going to try the potato thing. Tomorrow I'm baking potatoes for me and Jeff. I'm going to put a lot of sour cream on mine. Yum!

Today I let my belly bulge over my seatbelt in the car. Jeff said he liked my dress. Then later he asked me if I wanted him to buy me any candy. :eat1: :eat1: OF course I said yes!

Weej


----------



## Mr. 23 (Sep 14, 2006)

Great thread.

I don't quite know what to say about bellies, because they bypass my speaking-self and go straight for the pre-verbal animal. They are powerful and primal.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Sep 14, 2006)

benblueice009 said:


> im a bit l8 joinin the convo but bck 2 subject im a belly guy and i think one of the best things is when a gal wheres a pair of hipsters, low riders (w/e u call them) and then when she walks see her belly sway when she walks :shocked:
> 
> not a gd idea when workin on till 2 have quick peek only 2 4get 2 keep clear when the till opens :doh:
> 
> ...



How about conversing in ENGLISH????


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 14, 2006)

Translation:
"I am a bit late joining this conversation, but back to the subject. I am a belly guy and I think one of the best things is when a woman wears a pair of hipsters, low riders (whatever you call them) and then she walks. You can see her belly sway when she walks.
Not a good idea when working until to have a quick peek, only to forget to keep clear when the 'till' opens (Chimpi: I have no idea what the hell 'till' is).
Other than tat, the feel is great.
Although, I do have a question... if a woman is pair shaped, would eating carbs help her turn into an apple as it were... I know the dieting would, but that is hardly fair on her."

Or something to that effect. Rather amusing, I might add, the "1337 sp34k".

Anyway...
Certainly one of the most admirable parts on a big woman, and to me, personally, the part that stands out the most. Them bellies are a great thing. I love it when it is sort of in a "salute" position, you know? Like in your profile picture, Prettyfat. It's sticking straight out, and even has a hang to it. Saluting bellies are cool. But what makes that even more magical is rubbing your own stomach against it.....

I'll stop. I'm feeling a little "off" on this subject right now. Haha. Meaning, I'm tired, and not in the mood to get all hyped up.
Great thread indeed.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Translation:
> "I am a bit late joining this conversation, but back to the subject. I am a belly guy and I think one of the best things is when a woman wears a pair of hipsters, low riders (whatever you call them) and then she walks. You can see her belly sway when she walks.
> Not a good idea when working until to have a quick peek, only to forget to keep clear when the 'till' opens (Chimpi: I have no idea what the hell 'till' is).
> Other than tat, the feel is great.
> ...



Till. Instrument to ring up purchased items. He must work with a till. If he is excited and stand to close to till and drawer opens, lol...ouch. I think is what he meant.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Sep 15, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Translation:
> "I am a bit late joining this conversation, but back to the subject. I am a belly guy and I think one of the best things is when a woman wears a pair of hipsters, low riders (whatever you call them) and then she walks. You can see her belly sway when she walks.
> Not a good idea when working until to have a quick peek, only to forget to keep clear when the 'till' opens (Chimpi: I have no idea what the hell 'till' is).
> Other than tat, the feel is great.
> ...




Thanks for the translation but I *KNOW* what he was trying to say...I just find this kind of shorthand computer speak obnoxious and indicative of the demise of the english language....sad really.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

maybe because they are so cute and snuggleable.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 15, 2006)

Mr. 23 said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I don't quite know what to say about bellies, because they bypass my speaking-self and go straight for the pre-verbal animal. They are powerful and primal.




_Bravo! That is exactly the way I feel about my belly. And those of my "sisters" as well. The female abdomen is the fount of life and the temple of passion. I've lived 46 years and my body has housed and produced two wonderful young men. Sure, it is soft and round, but it entitled to be! I've learned to caress my abdomen and lavish it with love. It's not been an easy road, but acceptance of the bulge has been a joy._


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 15, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Thanks for the translation but I *KNOW* what he was trying to say...I just find this kind of shorthand computer speak obnoxious and indicative of the demise of the english language....sad really.



'Tis too true. They're rather entertaining at most times, but very annoying nonetheless.
I know plenty of people that cannot read any of that at all. So I apologize for translating it in that case, Teehee.
I find it very, VERY hard to type like that. Of course... there are reasons for that.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 16, 2006)

When I was 40, (centuries ago) I went to Weight Watchers got down to the LOWEST amount they would let a 5/6 woman weigh.

I wound up as a 4 on top and a 6 on bottom. Yes, and I exercycled daily!

So it didn't work for me. Talk about being "not fair for the woman"!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

you know i just had to throw my 2 cents in... as a life long fat apple, i am all belly... i dig my shape, because it is the only body i have ever known... i have been the same size since 8th grade... 

one of the most common questions i am asked is why i am soooo crazed about body shape... why am i obsessed with apples, pears, and hourglasses??? why am i constantly screaming that "the apples always get the shaft?" 

as a hyperapple - a size 28 from shoulder to waist and a 12 from the thighs down, my being built 'like a man' and being non-proportional is a hinderance... 

primal sexual desire is all about the hip/waist ratio... "perfect" is a 12" differential waist to hip.... thus the apple is built straight... thus the apples get the shaft....

yes, the boys may like the bellies, but generally only when the bellies come complete with ample hips, thighs, and a big ol' butt...

your thoughts???

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 16, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> you know i just had to throw my 2 cents in... as a life long fat apple, i am all belly... i dig my shape, because it is the only body i have ever known... i have been the same size since 8th grade...
> 
> one of the most common questions i am asked is why i am soooo crazed about body shape... why am i obsessed with apples, pears, and hourglasses??? why am i constantly screaming that "the apples always get the shaft?"
> 
> ...




well I have no ass, my thighs are growing...and my hips do not exist, lol, and I still get some=)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> well I have no ass, my thighs are growing...and my hips do not exist, lol, and I still get some=)


 
darling, the ssbbw and the usbbw are entities unto themselves....


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 16, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> darling, the ssbbw and the usbbw are entities unto themselves....



are you calling me fat????????????? LOL.

Yeah I see your point.  I still love ya. (pffft....she called me fat..WHATEVER, lol)


----------



## Obesus (Sep 17, 2006)

Crowley's novel, "Moonchild" contains the character, Lisa, who is fed on creams and sugars, until she attains the perfect shape for embodying the Spirit of the Moon, who is going to be born, Virgin Mary style...it is an archetypal description of the old Goddess religion and I think that if folks could get around his problems with plotting and purple prose, that they would find a fountain of insight into the feminine and rounded abdomen! Your post is very insightful and experiential...thank you! :bow: 



MoonGoddess said:


> _Bravo! That is exactly the way I feel about my belly. And those of my "sisters" as well. The female abdomen is the fount of life and the temple of passion. I've lived 46 years and my body has housed and produced two wonderful young men. Sure, it is soft and round, but it entitled to be! I've learned to caress my abdomen and lavish it with love. It's not been an easy road, but acceptance of the bulge has been a joy._


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 17, 2006)

I just think its truly sensous when 2 bellies are touching, pressed against one another...pressing each others hands against it. Just a sensual feeling indeed and comfortable too.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus wrote:
who is going to be born, Virgin Mary style..

That poor kid. You mean she's gonna be born in a smelly old barn with animals pooping all around her? That's not very ethereal!

Luv, Weej


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 17, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Crowley's novel, "Moonchild" contains the character, Lisa, who is fed on creams and sugars, until she attains the perfect shape for embodying the Spirit of the Moon, who is going to be born, Virgin Mary style...it is an archetypal description of the old Goddess religion and I think that if folks could get around his problems with plotting and purple prose, that they would find a fountain of insight into the feminine and rounded abdomen! Your post is very insightful and experiential...thank you! :bow:




_And I thank you, dearest Obesus! :bow: _


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> are you calling me fat????????????? LOL.
> 
> Yeah I see your point.  I still love ya. (pffft....she called me fat..WHATEVER, lol)


 
one of these days we should do belly pics together!!!!!!!!!!!! BOYS! OH! BOYS! COME AND GET US BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my very favorite pieces of artwork is the Gaia statue, by Oberon Zell. 







I love her for many reasons, but one is for the fact that she depicts so well how I feel about my belly. I often find myself in a similar pose, with my hands cradling my belly, slid underneath for warmth or comfort. When I drive, often my right hand is resting on my thigh under my belly. When I sleep, the warmth my belly provides brings me security. When I'm out in public and I notice someone looking at my belly and how it hangs, it makes me smile with the knowledge that they most likely expect me to feel badly about my belly, but I really don't..it's like a sweet secret. I can't imagine not having my big belly.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Sep 19, 2006)

Really loved how you expressed yourself. A belly is so incredibly sexy, so not everyone that sees your belly thinks what you said - I'd admire it. :smitten:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> one of these days we should do belly pics together!!!!!!!!!!!! BOYS! OH! BOYS! COME AND GET US BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously...I would love to do pics with other bbws...the boys would go WILD, lol.


----------



## sam62 (Sep 25, 2006)

May i just add something, the belly of a woman is like the rest of her, beautiful


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 26, 2006)

OK LIlly,
You have done it now You have turned me into a BElly Lover, and right now I could use some healing  :wubu: 




LillyBBBW said:


> My belly is like a healing stone too. I find myself touching it like a security blanket at times, absently squeezing it's flesh while I'm working. Really soft and mushy, most times I love my belly to pieces and it seems she loves me right back.
> 
> Eh, it gives me hell too. It's so frontally heavy that it puts a strain on my back. I don't have back problems but I can feel the fatigue of having to heft my belly around everywhere. Also I find that clothes don't lay right on me sometimes. I think, "This dress would look great on me if only...."
> 
> At work I made all the ladies in my department nearly spit out their coffee when I made a sly joke re: my belly. One woman was reading out loud from her AARP magazine about how in the future a person will have to set aside $250,000 just to pay for their out of pocket prescription drugs after retirement and I mumbled, "Good thing I'm going to drop dead of a massive heart attack at 52 so I don't have to worry about it." (The same woman read me something about my increased chances for a heart attack just the week previous. I love scaring the crap out of those old biddies.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 26, 2006)

How about a 'Then' and 'Somewhat Now' comparison?


----------



## biackrlng (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in LOVE :wubu: :smitten: 



LillyBBBW said:


> How about a 'Then' and 'Somewhat Now' comparison?


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 26, 2006)

Sometimes it just feels good to have your head in the clouds, forgetting where you're at even if just for a moment.


----------

